# Construction Christchrch



## 85dmitchell (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi

im a Carpenter foreman from Scotland and i have been offered a position with a company in Christchurch.

Basically i would like to know what the work is like... is there plenty? is there an oppertunity to work lots of overtime? what should i expect for an hourly rate? etc...

thanks..


----------



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

85dmitchell said:


> Hi
> 
> im a Carpenter foreman from Scotland and i have been offered a position with a company in Christchurch.
> 
> ...


there is plenty of work at the minute, some overtime available. It just depends who you work for. I'm a carpenter also & i get $25 an hour which is the going rate. You may get a few dollars a more per hour but only after being here a while. Expect to work hard but not like a slave if you know what i mean. Your offer isn't with Farrell by any chance?


----------



## Stevieglasgow (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey Mitchell,

you are seeking the same advice as me..........

Added you to contacts so I could have a chat to you about your job offer and just general stuff about your question but think you maybe need to accept before i can PM you.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Stevieglasgow said:


> Hey Mitchell,
> 
> you are seeking the same advice as me..........
> 
> Added you to contacts so I could have a chat to you about your job offer and just general stuff about your question but think you maybe need to accept before i can PM you.


You can only send PM's after making 5 posts, the same applies to the other person.


----------



## 85dmitchell (Aug 5, 2013)

Stevieglasgow said:


> Hey Mitchell,
> 
> you are seeking the same advice as me..........
> 
> Added you to contacts so I could have a chat to you about your job offer and just general stuff about your question but think you maybe need to accept before i can PM you.




have you been offered a position over there Stevie?


----------



## Stevieglasgow (Aug 10, 2013)

*Position*



85dmitchell said:


> have you been offered a position over there Stevie?


Alright mate, yea I have a job it's with the Farell group, When are you thinking of going ..?


----------



## 85dmitchell (Aug 5, 2013)

mackers26 said:


> there is plenty of work at the minute, some overtime available. It just depends who you work for. I'm a carpenter also & i get $25 an hour which is the going rate. You may get a few dollars a more per hour but only after being here a while. Expect to work hard but not like a slave if you know what i mean. Your offer isn't with Farrell by any chance?


o




Yes the offer is with Farrell.. are they good to work for? is there plenty work/overtime? and is it as good as you imagined?


----------



## 85dmitchell (Aug 5, 2013)

Stevieglasgow said:


> Alright mate, yea I have a job it's with the Farell group, When are you thinking of going ..?





im thinking about heading over in october.. trying to suss ut out first. what about you?


----------



## Stevieglasgow (Aug 10, 2013)

85dmitchell said:


> im thinking about heading over in october.. trying to suss ut out first. what about you?


Same mate just trying to suss things out but I think I am gonna go for it.....

Need to tie up some loose ends here like renting my house and other things but hoping to be ready end of October.....

Are you going yourself or have you family you are going out with ...?
wnhere are you from in Scotland mate ?


----------

